# Hands up, dont shoot



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I cant believe my eyes! It's one thing when a bunch of F'ing hood rats do the hands up dont shoot pose at a protest. It's one thing when a bunch of Dumbass jocks do it. I saw on the news where members of the congressional black caucus on the floor of the US house of representatives did the hands up dont shoot pose. Evidence shows that the whole hands up never happened and that this thug was attacking the officer. What the **** is wrong with these people. Do they want a race war?


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I cant believe my eyes! It's one thing when a bunch of F'ing hood rats do the hands up dont shoot pose at a protest. It's one thing when a bunch of Dumbass jocks do it. I saw on the news where members of the congressional black caucus on the floor of the US house of representatives did the hands up dont shoot pose. Evidence shows that the whole hands up never happened and that this thug was attacking the officer. What the **** is wrong with these people. Do they want a race war?


Nobody sane wants a race war


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I would hope not but I cant figure the logic of inciting people to violence. They have to know that if people look and see black members of government demonstrating against fabricated white oppression then they will react to it. They have to know eventually there will be a reaction to that as well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I believe that the Congressional Black Caucus wants a race war or at least the idea of it. They all pretty much want to end up in the Civil Rights Museums or at least with a paragraph in the history books. Their little stunt shows us (again) what a joke most elected Congress People are.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

While I saw this flagrant, divisive and unprofessional disgrace by wealthy players it is the lack of response by the league that is truly offensive.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Facts don't matter anymore. It is all about image and emotion. I am very disappointed in at least 9/10s of the black population in this country. They are throwing common sense to the winds in favor of pushing a racist agenda, even when they don't even know they are participating in same. Obama and his cabal have pushed race relations back at least 50 years, to the point now where I actually believe we may be heading for a true race war. 

Arm yourselves ........


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't believe anyone truly wants a race war, but I do know that race baiting is extremely profitable, so it's not going away.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Facts don't matter anymore. It is all about image and emotion. I am very disappointed in at least 9/10s of the black population in this country. They are throwing common sense to the winds in favor of pushing a racist agenda, even when they don't even know they are participating in same. Obama and his cabal have pushed race relations back at least 50 years, to the point now where I actually believe we may be heading for a true race war.
> 
> Arm yourselves ........


I think you have your numbers wrong. In my opinion it is more like 1/10, but they are the vocal minority. If we paint with such a broad brush, don't be surprised when others paint all preppers with the 'doomsday' brush, or paint all gun owners by citing a murderer.

AJ


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well said boys. 
Its pretty sad, comical and disgusting that this type of shit happens in liberal cities. A race war would be a very very bad idea in most of the country. In rural America, people live in harmony because they do not buy into the BS from the liberals and democrats. What happened in Ferguson would never be successful in most parts of the country and if/when it does, it will end badly for those who start it. I assure you of that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> I cant believe my eyes! It's one thing when a bunch of F'ing hood rats do the hands up dont shoot pose at a protest. It's one thing when a bunch of Dumbass jocks do it. I saw on the news where members of the congressional black caucus on the floor of the US house of representatives did the hands up dont shoot pose. Evidence shows that the whole hands up never happened and that this thug was attacking the officer. What the **** is wrong with these people. Do they want a race war?


The idiots in the Rams and the Black Caucus are just a *bunch of hood rats in nicer clothing*, just like Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee who thinks the country is 400 years old.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

A J said:


> I think you have your numbers wrong. In my opinion it is more like 1/10, but they are the vocal minority. If we paint with such a broad brush, don't be surprised when others paint all preppers with the 'doomsday' brush, or paint all gun owners by citing a murderer.
> 
> AJ


I don't think my numbers are wrong. Ferguson has shown that approx. 70% of their black population were on the streets. Most of the other 30%, while maybe less violent, are more than likely supportive -- much like (IMHO) the world's Muslim population overwhelmingly supports Islamofascism, even though they may not strap suicide bombs on themselves.

In both of Obama's presidential elections, 95% of blacks voted for him. For any other Democrat, it would be about 90%, and has been that way for decades. But Obama showed he could up the ante. We all recognize that Obama is a hardened racist. So, I can only conclude that the overwhelming majority of blacks also support racism. You see the difference is -- I personally could give a rat's ass about color, as long as the person I am voting for is genuinely qualified for the job. I would support Condi Rice. If I lived in SC, I would have voted for their new Senator. In many ways (not all) I like what I see in Dr. Ben Carson. But, I will also support a white man OR woman if they happen to be the best qualified. You simply cannot make that claim about the black population.

I wish it weren't that way, but until proven different -- I think that is what we are facing.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

paraquack said:


> The idiots in the Rams and the Black Caucus are just a *bunch of hood rats in nicer clothing*, just like Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee who thinks the country is 400 years old.


If you want to have a good laugh, youtube some of this "esteemed" representative's speeches. Holy crap she is one dumb bitch. Also look for representative Hank Johnson (democrat from Georgia) question a Naval officer in congress about the danger of US troop build up in Guam could cause the island to capsize!!!!!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Over reacting much? Does it. Really matter if 5 pro football players make a political statement that you disagree with?

If you want this to pass, let it pass.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Pants up, Don't Loot!!

A sad state of affairs this country...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

If the shoe fits...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If they are wanting to incite a race war, things will turn out very bad for them.
They are sorely outnumbered, and there are races other than whites that hold a general disgust for them.
Asians and Mexicans can't stand the lazy thugs of the black community, and have little issue with lumping the whole population in with them.
With the expanding immigrant population(legal and illegal), the black community would not survive a true race war.

My guess is they don't actually want a war.
They are puffing their chests and demanding concessions, just like every little pissant dictator in the world.
Be just annoying enough for people to throw money and free assistance at them to subdue, but not enough to warrant a forceful response.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I remember my Grand Dad making the statement that there was a race war coming. He told me, "boy I may not see it my lifetime, but you surely will". Seeing what I've seen over the years, I have absolutely no doubt he was correct.

But know this. They will NOT like what they bring down around there heads by starting it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It is my firm belief that the notion of a race war is being fostered by those who believe that, through chaos, power and wealth can be better consolidated. 

The "youth" we see protesting, rioting and raising sand are nothing more than fodder, and nobody cares what happens to fodder.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

It is my firm belief that most people have absolutely no idea why black folks are actually upset.

Bottom line, if you have been treated like a criminal since the day you were born for no other reason than the color of your skin, that just gets old. That's it, it's no great conspiracy. There's no deep meaning. It just gets old to be constantly suspected just for walking down a street. It gets old having security guards follow you around in stores just because you are black. 

I know, a lot of you folks just hate all black people and wish you could just line them up and shoot them, problem solved. I get that, I understand hate. I assume I will be roasted for posting this, just because I have a different opinion and therefore I must be annihilated with hatred.

I'm not black but I have been the focus of a crazy-ass cop who, for a year and a half, made my and my wife's life very uncomfortable in our little town. When you get up in the morning and go to work, and a cop car follows you the whole way, all the way into the parking lot... when your wife goes to the grocery store, and the cop follows her, gets out and follows her around the store... that shit gets real old, real quick, because he's toting a .40 caliber and a badge. This all started when the guy gave me a bogus traffic ticket (excessive noise, my car tires squeaked as i was backing up on a hill and one tire rotated half a turn), I went to court and the judge threw out the case and dressed down the cop (who had been bringing in a lot of these bogus tickets). Since that day, until the day he left town, he was out for my ass, even though I did NOTHING wrong.

When you live through this, it makes you stop and wonder "OK, perhaps there's something to what these folks are saying..." 

I have no idea what happened in Ferguson with that cop, but I know cops have done a lot of bad things to a lot of people, me included, and it pisses people off. It gets old.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Actually, I have been the focus of two cops who were drunk on power and lacking in constitutional knowledge, and was arrested off of my own property by the two cops who were on it.

Both cops were, by the way, black, and both have racist leanings (one no longer has them as he passed away a few months ago). I didn't view their actions through racist filters, however, but through either a lack of knowledge or the ignoring of that knowledge.

On the other hand, we now know that the protests across the country are teeming with Communists and Islamists; both of which are tools of this administration and those who control this administration.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I predict this will be pushed to the edge. If enough idiots cross the Rubicon, it will not be possible to put the proverbial genie back in the bottle.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> It is my firm belief that most people have absolutely no idea why black folks are actually upset.
> 
> Bottom line, if you have been treated like a criminal since the day you were born for no other reason than the color of your skin, that just gets old. That's it, it's no great conspiracy. There's no deep meaning. It just gets old to be constantly suspected just for walking down a street. It gets old having security guards follow you around in stores just because you are black.
> 
> ...


I Agree But its not really about furgeson anymore its international the worlds changing for good or bad IDK but it is and no matter what its not going back ever sorry to say.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No one is going to roast you Salty, you're a good dude and I consider you one that I would want on my side if'n some crap hits the fan. I believe you've made an incorrect assumption on some things.

I highly doubt that most on this forum hate black people simply because they are black. I don't. I also don't think that the majority of black people are targeted by others because they are black. Yes, it happened for many years but it doesn't happen that way now.

We have a generational misfiring that has occurred in many black communities; they've been told lies for generations. They've been enslaved by handouts for generations, they've lost their Fathers and they've had God replaced in their churches (of all places) by greedy opportunists who seize upon the results of the things that I laid out above.

I could go on and on...



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> It is my firm belief that most people have absolutely no idea why black folks are actually upset.
> 
> Bottom line, if you have been treated like a criminal since the day you were born for no other reason than the color of your skin, that just gets old. That's it, it's no great conspiracy. There's no deep meaning. It just gets old to be constantly suspected just for walking down a street. It gets old having security guards follow you around in stores just because you are black.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I highly doubt that most on this forum hate black people simply because they are black. I don't. I also don't think that the majority of black people are targeted by others because they are black. Yes, it happened for many years but it doesn't happen that way now.
> 
> We have a generational misfiring that has occurred in many black communities; they've been told lies for generations. They've been enslaved by handouts for generations, they've lost their Fathers and they've had God replaced in their churches (of all places) by greedy opportunists who seize upon the results of the things that I laid out above.
> 
> I could go on and on...


First, let me make it clear that I used the words "a lot of" not "most" describing racists. I don't believe that most people on this board are overtly racist. We all, including myself, are at least a bit racist, that's part of who we are as humans&#8230; we are all attracted to other people "like us".

I see things differently because I have friends in Ferguson, good hard working people who live there, people who have been abused by the police simply because they ARE black. This isn't conditioning, it's not them listening to people like Sharpton, they have been treated like "ghetto rats" even though Ferguson is a working class neighborhood, it's not a ghetto. Don't believe me? Google earth West Florissant & Chambers road. Look at the street views, "drive" down Chambers as it turns into Hereford using street views&#8230; this is where all this trouble started. Does this look like a Ghetto? No. It looks like any other neighborhood in any other midwestern blue collar town. When you have folks in a community like that THIS upset about how they are being treated, it's time to stop and say "now wait a minute&#8230; perhaps something IS wrong here."

This isn't a welfare rat community, these folks have jobs, these are the people who work at Lambert International Airport, these are the teachers at the local schools, these are the people who work for Ameren UE & work in neighborhood stores&#8230;

A LOT of the agitators came from outside Ferguson, and a lot of them ARE trouble makers, but there is a real and serious problem here and that problem isn't because the town is full of a bunch of people who "just don't know their place"&#8230; their place is the same as anybody else's place, they are American citizens and as such they deserve to be treated by the law&#8230; THE HIRED HELP&#8230; with respect and a presumption of innocence, no matter what their skin color is.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> No one is going to roast you Salty, you're a good dude and I consider you one that I would want on my side if'n some crap hits the fan. I believe you've made an incorrect assumption on some things.
> 
> I highly doubt that most on this forum hate black people simply because they are black. I don't. I also don't think that the majority of black people are targeted by others because they are black. Yes, it happened for many years but it doesn't happen that way now.
> 
> ...


I concur -- some of what Salty says is correct. I would venture to say that ALL older blacks and most middle-aged blacks have experienced discrimination more times than they would like to remember. Younger blacks today get it because -- for a large percentage of them, they are nothing but jive-talking street thugs. There are a whole host of reasons for all of this, much of which can be put right at the foot of the black race. They are the ones that have bought into the liberal mantra, the welfare state. They are the ones that have ALLOWED THEMSELVES to shitcan parenthood, responsibility, and on and on and on. Until you address these issues, there is not going to be any kind of turnaround. 
I know a lot of blacks who do NOT telegraph hatred of whites, hatred of America. They -- because of their disposition, self respect, ambition, are accepted as equals. They are the ones that the majority of blacks look down upon, calling them uncle Toms. Good God -- it is so basic, why can't all the liberal idiots see the forest for the trees?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Well said boys.
> Its pretty sad, comical and disgusting that this type of shit happens in liberal cities. A race war would be a very very bad idea in most of the country. In rural America, people live in harmony because they do not buy into the BS from the liberals and democrats. What happened in Ferguson would never be successful in most parts of the country and if/when it does, it will end badly for those who start it. I assure you of that.


Not really noticing that it's been particularly successful in Ferguson.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Not really noticing that it's been particularly successful in Ferguson.


By "successful" I mean the destruction, fear, looting, fires, etc. That shit ain't happening near me. (well not for about 40 miles or so)

Nothing good has come out of Ferguson. And I know Ferguson, I lived in St Louis County in the mid/late 80's. Played a lot of softball in Florrisant and Hazlewood area. I travel there at least once every other year or so and have seen the place go to hell since then.

I blame the culture not the race. Maybe that's the more accurate way to put it. The culture is the problem, its just that all of the stuff that has happened has caused the perfect storm with many blacks. FUBAR


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I cant believe my eyes! It's one thing when a bunch of F'ing hood rats do the hands up dont shoot pose at a protest. It's one thing when a bunch of Dumbass jocks do it. I saw on the news where members of the congressional black caucus on the floor of the US house of representatives did the hands up dont shoot pose. Evidence shows that the whole hands up never happened and that this thug was attacking the officer. What the **** is wrong with these people. Do they want a race war?


Obummer is trying to keep the godless liberals riled up so they can join with the 50 million new illegal aliens to vote early and often in the Presidential election which uses Eric Holder..the DOJ..and the Federal Courts to promote voter fraud by prohibiting voter ID's. Its real simple. Go get a good look at Dubja. He is the last wascally wepublican president we will ever see.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Cops arrest man accused of kicking Bronx mom holding baby - NY Daily News

Here's a story about another 18yr old named Brown. He came up behind a 24yr old mother who was carrying her baby, kicked her in the back hard enough to knock her to the ground, and then stole her cell phone. Maybe he's Lil Mikey's cousin or maybe a brother from another mother.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Awsome!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> I cant believe my eyes! It's one thing when a bunch of F'ing hood rats do the hands up dont shoot pose at a protest. It's one thing when a bunch of Dumbass jocks do it. I saw on the news where members of the congressional black caucus on the floor of the US house of representatives did the hands up dont shoot pose. Evidence shows that the whole hands up never happened and that this thug was attacking the officer. What the **** is wrong with these people. Do they want a race war?


 If you're asking about Al Sharpton, then yes...I do believe that's what he wants. Can you say Martial law?? O'bummer has his pen and a phone.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Cops arrest man accused of kicking Bronx mom holding baby - NY Daily News
> 
> Here's a story about another 18yr old named Brown. He came up behind a 24yr old mother who was carrying her baby, kicked her in the back hard enough to knock her to the ground, and then stole her cell phone. Maybe he's Lil Mikey's cousin or maybe a brother from another mother.


 If O'bummer had a son......he'd be a gang banger.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

A race war would be a worst-case scenario, for ALL races. People who think that they want a race war haven't really thought it through.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

The puppeteers don't want a race war, they want control. Keep the populace split and they will sign on to anything they think hurts the other side. This is corrosive to the constitution.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

As much as this pissed me off, what pissed me off even more was NOT ONE non-member of the Black Caucus stood up and told them that they were full of crap, the "hands up thing" never happened, and that those 3 morons should be ashamed of themselves for trying to incite violence, in addition to racial and civil unrest. 

I DO believe that many of them DO hope for racial violence because for the past 30 or 40 years whenever the Black's riot they gain things politically, even though the idiots burn their communities down. I don't remember in my life time of hearing of Whites in the area meeting violence with violence. IMO this might change someday. I am not calling for it, and I hope that it doesn't happen, but it seems to me that many Whites are getting a little tired of Black thugs and gangs attacking Whites because of their skin color, and I could see some of them simply saying enough is enough. Should they do so I hope that they realize that more then likely the Federal Government will come down on THEM like a ton of bricks. Racism seems to be a one way street with the DOJ.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't hate or dislike any color. 
I despise gang mentality, and these paid govt idiots should be held liable, suspended, terminated. 
Do I think it will be all out black against the EVERYONE, no way, not anywhere near here. 
I stand by my "2 in the chest, 1 in the head" comment, I don't care what color, religion, gender, sex preference you are, you put hands on me, or arecavthreat to my family's SAFETY, you are gonna receive some body piercing. 
I prefer a trial over a funeral. 
I only know of one black person on here, and haven't seen him lately, and won't call name, but I respect him, not becouse of color, but character.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> A race war would be a worst-case scenario, for ALL races. People who think that they want a race war haven't really thought it through.


Unlike many on the left, I don't believe any of us here want a race war. BUT ...... that does not mean that, I for one, do not see the makings of a race war well on the way. That train left the station a long time ago.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Many of us have said it but it bears repeating;

_*The Idiotic Phrase, "Hands Up Don't Shoot", is based upon a lie told by a small time thief and thug named Dorian Johnson. *_

Johnson was caught on film robbing a store with Mike Brown. Officer Darren Wilson was assaulted in his police car by Brown who attempted to grab Wilson's gun but was shot by Wilson in self defense. Brown continued his assault and met multiple rounds from the officer's firearm for his efforts.

The Grand Jury reviewed the evidence and did not indict the Officer. Yet a Washington Post Poll shows that 90% of Black Americans still believe that Brown was murdered. UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Many of us have said it but it bears repeating;
> 
> _*The Idiotic Phrase, "Hands Up Don't Shoot", is based upon a lie told by a small time thief and thug named Dorian Johnson. *_
> 
> ...


While it is supposedly not permitted -- I would still somehow like to see how the three blacks on the GJ voted. I have a suspicion they voted with the majority. If that is the case, it would sure go a long way in quieting things down by making it public.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> While it is supposedly not permitted -- I would still somehow like to see how the three blacks on the GJ voted. I have a suspicion they voted with the majority. If that is the case, it would sure go a long way in quieting things down by making it public.


I doubt it. They would just be called Uncle Tom's or whatever. It doesn't matter what the GJ came out with - the whole situation was just an excuse to riot.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't think it will be a race war. More likely a civil war. Conservatives versus liberals. Those that are fed up with big govt. Fighting those that want even more. My .02


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> I doubt it. They would just be called Uncle Tom's or whatever. It doesn't matter what the GJ came out with - the whole situation was just an excuse to riot.


I just read today there is another similar case in NYC right now. The grand jury is due to come back in the next few days and the poverty pimp De Blasio has already said he expects riots regardless of the verdict and that he is NOT going to stop them. What the hell were you thinking New York? Bloomberg was bad, but this dope needs to be shoved into a woodchipper.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

This seems to about sum it up for me.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im kind of under the assumption that they want a race war... What better way to suspend the Constitution, ban and confiscate all legally owned weapons, suspend all elections and keep Obummer as the dictator in charge?

I sure hope it never goes that far! 

Im all for Hope and Change, I hope Liberals change their socialist ways.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

(Cbc...always a joke of dumb boos. Always wrong)
I also noticed mexico got rid of its local police for "corruption" so I figure that is what our 3rd world dictator is up to also. That's why it is so fake. It's a complete martial law ploy and he better use his stupid voters now for something. Most don't have much farther to go. Their rooms done been rented......


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't let the "Hands up - Don't shoot" fool you, they are still a threat to your life, keep your weapons loaded and ready and don't turn your back to them.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> I doubt it. They would just be called Uncle Tom's or whatever. It doesn't matter what the GJ came out with - the whole situation was just an excuse to riot.


Yes, there is that.

BUT ... there is no question that the authorities screwed up big time, right from the start (when the thug was dropped) -- to such extent that had it all been handled properly, there is a good chance the recent riots would have been nothing more than quiet protests. I am talking things like how information was conveyed to the public, how the police interacted with the crowds last summer (they should have been MUCH more forceful -- no screwing around). This whole thing has just been an exercise in how NOT to do things. They had three freaking months to get it all together, and they failed miserably. Every single one of those burned buildings could have been EASILY saved with the right deployment of police and a few warning shots fired in the air.

Anyway - knowing how the 3 blacks voted on the GJ would just have been a part of the answer, probably a small part. I agree it would not have turned things around by itself.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Well said boys.
> Its pretty sad, comical and disgusting that this type of shit happens in liberal cities. A race war would be a very very bad idea in most of the country. In rural America, people live in harmony because they do not buy into the BS from the liberals and democrats. What happened in Ferguson would never be successful in most parts of the country and if/when it does, it will end badly for those who start it. I assure you of that.


I agree that where these riots and demonstrations are taking place are light years away from The Heartland.
The town nearest me is Folkston, Georgia. Google it. 
The demographics are split nearly 50/50. Actually, whites are the minority. BUT, people here are polite to each other, say "hello" to strangers on the street, hold doors for each other. There are almost no young black males that would fit the thug, gangster, stereotype. I have seen less than a dozen in the years we have been here.
It is all in the way youngsters are raised. This IS the Bible Belt, the Deep South, and most here are very conservative in their social and moral views, no matter the color of the skin.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

paraquack said:


> The idiots in the Rams and the Black Caucus are just a *bunch of hood rats in nicer clothing*, just like Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee who thinks the country is 400 years old.


Oh GAWD, don't get me started on that chick. She is worse than Herman Cain and Obama combined...and that's putting it nicely. Completely unintelligent person.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

White, Black, Young, Old, Hands-UP, Hands-DOWN....

It doesn't matter. If you're a threat, you're a target.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The spring line of shirts is now out from Thugfail!









Edit: I think the bullet hole makes it!


----------

